# CSS Quartet



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m interested in building a new DIY sub and in particular was looking at the CSS Quartet 12B. I’ve previously built a 200 liter ported Tempest and a 55L sealed Shiva. My use will be for 2-channel music (90%) and 2-channel movie/game use (10%). The rest of my system is a Musical Fidelity X-DAC, Cambridge Audio Azur 540A and Adire Audio HE10.1s. The sub will be a bit higher up the food chain than the rest of the system but I’d rather futureproof to a certain extent. I’m leaning towards the PR’ed arrangement for more punch and extension. I am not as concerned with having a highly damped and analytical sound. I’d favor a balance of punch with reasonable tightness and control. I will likely continue to run the HE10.1s at full range as I have never been able to play them loud enough to overwhelm them with low frequency. They have respectable bass but tapers noticeably below 60Hz. 
My understanding is that the Quartet will provide comparable output to my larger Tempest setup but in a more reasonable enclosure size. Am I on the right track looking at this kit or is there another alternative I should be looking at? The Quartet’s cost is about the limit of budget I’m willing to consider.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That should give you a reasonable sub that will compliment your existing arrangement and it is ideally suited to your application of 90% music, 10% gaming or movies.

You will only need to match the sub levels so they integrate together by using REW or an SPL meter. (Even a freebie on a smartphone would do)


----------

